
Facebook adds a 'fake news' reporting option - vadimbaryshev
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/11/facebook-adds-a-fake-news-reporting-option/
======
monochromatic
There are some shady sites out there that peddle totally fake news for ad
impressions. I'm fine with disrupting their business model.

But what are the odds that legitimate (or even fringe, semi-legitimate) right-
wing news sites bear the brunt of this movement?

~~~
nitrogen
In my community, I could see the opposite happening. Anti-vax marked as true,
scientific articles marked as fake.

------
brownbat
There's a long series of experiments on a phenomenon called "the hostile media
effect."

Basically if you show two opposing interest groups the same film clip, both
will rate it as highly inaccurate and biased against their point of view.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_media_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_media_effect)

I'm excited for the results of Facebook's experiment, but fully expect this to
remain an unsolved problem for the foreseeable future.

------
heavymark
Yes Facebook did add that feature... last year. Engadget is simply reporting
on something Facebook announced they added publicly last year.
[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/01/news-feed-fyi-
showing-f...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/01/news-feed-fyi-showing-
fewer-hoaxes/)

~~~
XJOKOLAT
What proportion of users do you think were aware of it?

And, if left to users, considering we have the type of users who believe in a
#BoycottStarwars movement, would you really want to leave this feature in the
hands of said users?

------
thrill
Because everyone knows Facebook users are the epitome of fact curation.

------
XJOKOLAT
Stable door: closed. Horse: bolted.

With great power comes great responsibility.

